# Chinese Cyclone warning: chinese product inside



## savan (Nov 8, 2011)

I've been thinking about getting a dust deputy for a while now and was researching some diy solutions.

Until i found one on aliexpress.com

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Cyclone-dust-collector/1289166078.html

I ordered it for $22 shipped. Not a bad deal I think but I'll post a review when I get it. Unfortunately w/ up to 20 days shipping it's LITERALLY on a slow boat from china.

I'm not affiliated w/ alibaba or aliexpress in anyway.


----------



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

That is a nice find. I will be anxiously awaiting your review.


----------



## EEngineer (Jul 4, 2008)

I see one thing I like right now - the dust ports look like 55 mm (2.2"), which should take 2 1/2" hose with a hose clamp. The step weird sizes they have on the original Dust Deputy suck! I know it is supposed to allow connecting up the hose directly but it doesn't do that well AND you have trouble connecting anything standard to them.

Looking forward to your review.


----------



## stevepeterson (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep us posted on how well it works.

The Oneida Dust Deputy body is available at Woodcraft for $40 and it is made in the USA. I am curious how well the import version works.


----------



## savan (Nov 8, 2011)

Update-
unfortunately I had to cancel my order as I got a message from the seller that they can't ship it to the US.

I'm not sure if they really couldn't ship it (since they had shipping cost to the US) or if they just wouldn't do it because I was not ordering in bulk…

story over :/


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

Or it is trademark/patent infringing. That looks like a clone.


----------



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

That's a bummer! We can only speculate as to why they didn't ship.


----------



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

Just happen to find this today and thought there may be some interest.

Chinese Cyclone on E-Bay

Another from China


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

deparrott
Says to …check with your customs about any import charges you may have to pay.

Do you know how much if any there are of charges? OR do you know how to check?


----------



## deparrott (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry, No Idea about customs or taxes.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

Amazon has the chinese version for $35.99 with free shipping. I was also looking at aliexpress and wondering whether to give it a try, Ali has multiple offerings, some for the old version and some for the new improved version.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Don't we get enough cheap Chinese junk imported to us without special ordering Chinese junk?


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

It's hard to buy some things that aren't made in China.


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

Tell me about it, I made this post with a Chinese Google Chromebook!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for proving my point guys.

This post was made with custom made computer from MainGear, a USA company. And if you think I'm stupid, yes I know it probably contains some parts from China.

https://www.maingear.com/


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

Get the Oneida - made here in the good ol' USA - not some junk knock off!!


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

We all have our opinions and we all control our own pocketbook. Lets try to live and let live. I respect all of you and your individual made choices are to satisfy a special need for you. Lets not attack each other, we have enough world problems to think about.

Don't lean on me for jumping in, it is just that I learn a lot from you folks on this site and I would hate to lose any of you due to a being insulted.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

"Buy American!" Writes a person on their Chinese made device.


----------



## savan (Nov 8, 2011)

I have a few hobbies and my rule of thumb is to pay special attention to where I put my money when it comes to precision of work; or other hobbies life support devices.

I've recently taken up climbing and wouldn't think of going cheap a life support rope or rapelling device. Neither would I go cheap in fine measuring instruments or products that let me be more productive in my style of woodworking.

Spending half as much money on a dust collector or clamps and the like is what lets me buy the right American, german, japanese, or italian tool when it matters.

my 2 cents-


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

I am retired on a fixed income and paying double to buy American is a bit hard to do. Also since the government borrows 40 cents of every dollar spent at least a part of my income is borrowed from China. The latest Chinese version appears to be improved over the Oneida design judging only from the path molded in the top of the unit which is priced at $23.78.

http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Newest-Cyclone-Dust-Collector-Upgarde-Version-For-Connection-Centrifugal-Fan-Vacuum-Cleaner/32443262095.html


----------



## Eddie_T (Sep 23, 2012)

I decided to go for it as the cost is but a little more than the cone I was considering to adapt. There were a couple of comments on Amazon regarding making connections to the metric ports. However I was going to have to adapt the sport or traffic cone (also probably made in . . .) anyway and this seems simpler.

The guy selling the identical unit on ebay has this to say about connections;


> Because of the variability of the connection fittings used on shop and domestic vacuum devices I do not sell any adaptors for connecting the cyclone. However, a stroll through the plumbng section of your local hardware store or pool shop should provide the connectors required for your particular installation. Rubber 50mm (2" ) PVC joiners and plastic PVC joiners fit over the inlet and outlet ports perfectly. If you are prepared to have a look around I am confident you will find the pieces you need.


----------



## rchlyosi (Nov 20, 2016)

I bought one from Oneida and it is not good that I suppose and it was very expensive because shipping cost double the price. Shipping from USA take also 19-20 days.
I bought one from china Aliexpress the last time, and it works good better than the Dust Deputy. And for $22 shipping free


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It is amazing how a thread like this goes south.

Interesting that rchlyosi just signed up to put down the Oneida and praise the Chinese version. It sounds like someone from over there making a plug for the product.

Such an entertaining thread


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Form your own fittings with thin wall plumbing and a heat gun. I do.


----------

